# Gnex keeps rebooting..



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Just got my gnex earlier and already running into some problems. Already unlocked it, rooted it, and flashed XenonHD along with the gapps. Every now and then the phone will freeze for about 1 or 2 seconds and reboot. Anyone had an issue like this?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Post question at the official thread here. Could be a ROM bug: 
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/25970-[ROM][JB-4.2.1]-XenonHD-RC3-(08.12.12)
[ROM][JB 4.2.1] XenonHD RC3 (08.12.12)
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Unfortunately it's not a ROM bug








I know this because its happened on 3 different ROMs. MMuzzy, xenon, and CNA. I think I did something wrong during the root/unlock/flash procedure. retracing my steps now to try and figure it out. Trying to go back to stock and start over. Wish me luck!


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Now I'm reverted back to stock except for the bootloader being locked. Followed a guide on this site http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-relock/ and it seems to be working. The play store did close on me once without giving an error message but other than that it's running very well. I'll keep you guys updated! (I learned the hard way that it's better to flash manually than use a toolkit!)

EDIT: Just rebooted twice







I'll leave it alone for tonight and see if it just needs to settle in, but if not, wouldn't you say that is a HW issue? And I do have some screen abnormalities as well. Looks kind of gritty with some very, VERY faint vertical banding. To anyone that has had to ship back a phone, how long does it take to get a replacement from the time that you say you need another?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

First of all I apologize for the multiple posts. The phone rebooted at least 20 times during a 6 hour period today so I called VZW and they're overnighting another phone to me. Hopefully this one that's coming doesn't have as many issues as this one does. I'll keep you posted on how it goes!

Zander


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just curious...how did you unlock/root?


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Well.... I used a toolkit >.>
After some reading I figured later on that it wouldn't be that much harder to do it the manual way so thats how I went back to stock. Only took about 45 mins to flash stock rom, lock bootloader, etc.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah stick to the manual method from now on with a Nexus device.


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

I fully intend to. It was much more rewarding to do the cmd prompts then press a button and sit back. I dont think it was user error that made it go apeshit; it was rebooting before I even got in to the unlock/root process, and also the screen has some issues too. Faint vertical banding, display looked really grainy on a grey/white screen, etc.
I hope the next one is perfect


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

And if you are still flashing, try CM10 Stable. It's as stable as you can get.


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm assuming you mean CM10 not CM10.1 right? And in your opinion is 4.2 that much more of an upgrade over 4.1?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Just got the replacement and it seems to be a lot better than the last. The display is still kind of grainy but not near as bad as the other. Also no reboots! I'm almost trying to get it to reboot, running as many apps as I can, downloading all my apps back, opening and closing, and just trying to put a lot of stress on the hardware.

How long should I wait to unlock/root/flash it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd just unlock/root it now before getting all your stuff back loaded.


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Should I go with 4.1.x or 4.2?


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

zandander said:


> Should I go with 4.1.x or 4.2?


4.1.2 is a more stable and the roms have more features. 4.2.1 is bleeding edge. Personally I don't have an issue with 4.2.1 but most ROMs are missing some of their pervious features


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

is there a specific way to flash 4.2 roms or is it the same as 4.1.x? I know you need the latest version of cwm or twrp. But is there anything i need to know about the multi user thing with the "0" folder?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nope just update your recovery and flash your rom

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Post a debug log(forgot actual term I'm sure someone can help me out what I'm trying to say)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

beautiful widgts was not playing well with some roms.. so it could be that to... if it was a soft reboot..ie no google logo then its app goofin up


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> Post a debug log(forgot actual term I'm sure someone can help me out what I'm trying to say)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


logcat. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Got a rom loaded up and everything. It's running amazingly, just wanna get trebuchet launcher on it. No reboots or anything of the sort but the screen burn is bad. The after image lasts for a good 3 seconds or so

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

zandander said:


> Got a rom loaded up and everything. It's running amazingly, just wanna get trebuchet launcher on it. No reboots or anything of the sort but the screen burn is bad. The after image lasts for a good 3 seconds or so
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Screen burn on a brand new phone? Never heard of it...


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Well cpo phone... Not the biggest fan but u can deal with this. And if I can't by tomorrow ill call up Verizon and tell them to send me another.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Post a logcat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> Post a logcat
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 for what? Burn in? A log cat wouldn't do diddily squat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> for what? Burn in? A log cat wouldn't do diddily squat
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Probably read OP and skipped the rest of the thread when they replied.


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

It seems like the grainy texture to the display is going away, or either I'm just getting used to it. The phone is feeling really stable, good battery life, and just overall fun to use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Whenever I flash a new 4.2 rom, my phone reboots constantly until I fix permissions. I think this has to do with Beautiful Widgets, but it gets fixed as soon as I repair. May work for others.


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Would you consider 2 hours 45 minutes of screen on time with 48 minutes in voice calls pretty good?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

zandander said:


> Would you consider 2 hours 45 minutes of screen on time with 48 minutes in voice calls pretty good?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


In general? No. For the GNex? Yes. lol


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

That's a lot better than I could have done with my tbolt. Got an extended battery in the way too 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

zandander said:


> That's a lot better than I could have done with my tbolt. Got an extended battery in the way too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol anything is better than the tbolt.


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

Touché sir

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

